# Old Hitachi Television Won't Turn Back On



## Dr_Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

I bought an old Hitachi Television at a yard sell about a week ago for 5 dollars. Thought it would be great to hook up my old 90's consoles and play games I hadn't dug out of my closet for years. I also hooked up an old DVD/VCR combo player and Cable to it. I have been using it for days without a problem. Suddenly, while sitting here, it turned itself off. I tried to hit the power button and it only made a clicking sound. I unplugged it and tried another outlet. It came on for about half a second, then kicked right back off. I have no idea what it's doing. Every time I remove the plug from the wall outlet, I can get it to power up for about half a second, then it turns back off, and just makes the clicking sound when I try to turn it on again. Can anyone advise me on this matter. Is this a simple fix or is my poor little television shot? I hope not, because I don't think I'll find another 5 dollar TV anytime soon and I don't have the money to buy a new one, nor are any of the other TV's in my home suited for it's purpose. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

Some ancient TV’s have a built in fuse “Unlikely” which you could check for it would have a hatch or knob on the out side of the TV usually on the back. Most likely you got what you paid for sorry. The good news is check your local thrift stores you would be surprised at what people give to GoodWill and what they price it as.


----------

